
Flirtey Wants to Enable Ten Minute Commercial Drone Deliveries - prostoalex
https://www.aviationtoday.com/2019/09/10/flirtey-wants-ten-minute-point-point-drone-delivery-businesses-across-america/
======
georgebarnett
I really hope that we see some very strict local regulations around noise
control. Drones are awfully noisy and a city full of delivery drones
perpetually buzzing would be a massive regression.

~~~
abakker
Drones at 400 feet are quieter than many cars. If you can’t bear the noise of
a drone delivering to your house, do you complain at the noise of an actual
diesel truck idling on your street?

~~~
journalctl
“Quieter than a car” is damning with faint praise. Maybe that’s fine somewhere
super busy, but I’d personally rather not have noise from cars OR drones.

~~~
ccozan
Then the only option would be delivery by ground based robo-trucks ( in all
sizes ).

I think there are a few who are in this business, at least controlling them
from distance.

------
vivekd
I heard UPS and Ali Baba have both started experimenting with drone deliveries
in China. It seems we're falling behind in this market so hopefully Flirty
experiences success. Faster and cheaper deliveries could add billions to the
economy and would likely create many new business opportunities.

